# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Canal de Panamá: Así avanzan las obras de colocación de las esclusas

## FEDE

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/panama/...acion-exclusas




Saludos  :Smile:

----------

aberroncho (20-feb-2015),F. Lázaro (21-feb-2015),Jonasino (20-feb-2015),NoRegistrado (20-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Impresionante.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

> El consorcio encargado de la ampliación del Canal de Panamá, liderado por Sacyr, ha comenzado a inundar de agua las nuevas esclusas de la infraestructura con el fin de empezar a realizar pruebas operativas, según informó la compañía.
> 
> Se estima que todo el proceso de pruebas y verificaciones del nuevo paso interoceánico de Panamá concluyan en un periodo de unos cuatro meses.
> 
> El comienzo de las pruebas del Canal constituye un nuevo hito en la ejecución de esta emblemática obra, una de las más importantes de la historia de la ingeniería civil, que está previsto que se ponga en servicio a comienzos de 2016.
> 
> Según indicó Sacyr en un comunicado, el proceso de pruebas arrancó este jueves, cuando se inició el llenado de agua de la cámara baja de las nuevas esclusas construidas en la costa del Atlántico, mediante la apertura de cinco válvulas. Esta cámara recibirá unos 50.000 metros cúbicos de agua por hora a través de cinco tuberías.
> 
> En unos cuatro días se han llenado las dos primeras cámaras de agua, con un total de 5 millones de metros cúbicos. Una vez concluida esta fase, se pondrá comenzar con las pruebas de las primeras dos compuertas.
> ...


Fuente: iagua

----------

perdiguera (16-jun-2015),sergi1907 (15-jun-2015),Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Esta noticia, a mí, me llena de satisfacción.

----------


## termopar

Bueno, ya por fin van acabando. Yo también tenia ganas de que acabasen, más que otra cosa para que no se vuelva a hablar del bochorno que dieron con las negociaciones con los sobrecostes y los modificados de obra. Al final todo eso se olvidará, o eso espero.

----------


## Jonasino

Fuente: youtube

----------

Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------

